# Bourbon Chicken



## Ines (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, I visited the US for the first time in April. The food is delicious! I particulary remember http://www.prudentialcenter.com/dine/poulet.html where I had some bourbon chicken. 

I got a recipe off texascooking.com but it hasnt turned out anything like it. The one at Poulet was in a thick sauce - looked like BBQ chicken.

Can anyone help?

thanks
Ines


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome Ines.  I'm sure someone will have what you are looking for soon.  Have you done a search?  You might find something similar to what you had that way.  Good luck!

 Barbara


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 13, 2005)

This response is probably way off but I figured I would go ahead and share it. At one point I worked at "Big easy cajun" which was a mall food court cajun place. Nothing special but I needed a job and it looked good. 

The burbon chicken recipy was much less than authentic (the managers where chinese and prepared their food according to their tastes) but the chicken itself was great. I think the marinade would be something to the effect of 1/2 cup cooking sherry, 1 cup soy sauce, 3 tsp sugar and hmm... I dont remember if they used a little bit of oyster sauce as well. Anyway's I would prepare this marinade by the bucket but you would end up with an amazing teriyaki style chicken with a slight hint of cajun goodness.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's one I may have even gotten from these forums - can't remember, but it's good!


Cajun Cafe's Bourbon Chicken 
1-Pound Chicken leg or thigh meat cut in bite size chunks 
4 ounces Soy sauce 
1/2 cup Brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon Garlic powder 
1 teaspoon Powdered ginger 
2 tablespoons Dried minced onion 
1/2 cup Jim Beam Bourbon Whiskey 
2 tablespoons White wine 
Mix all the marinade ingredients and pour over chicken pieces in a bowl. Cover and refrigerate (stirring often) for several hours (best overnight). Bake chicken at 350 degrees for one hour in a single layer, basting every 10 minutes. Remove chicken. Scrape pan juices with all the brown bits into a frying pan. Heat, and add 2 tablespoons white wine. Stir and add chicken. Cook for 1 minute and serve.


----------

